# First sourdough ever.



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 26, 2020)

Let me start by saying NEVER use bleached flour to make a starter.   I attempted to use it for two weeks and all I got was what I can describe as flour vomit.   The worst smell I’ve ever dealt with in the kitchen.   
I switched over to unbleached AP flour and after 10 days I made my first loaf.  It is a long process that takes patience and learning the technique for the pinch and fold numerous times.   However, the end result is waaaaaay worth it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks good! Think I would eat the center first and use the outer crust for a big bowl of soup. 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Jun 26, 2020)

WOW looks great!  soon as I have my kitchen back I am going all in on the sourdough.  hope it looks as good as yours!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2020)

Great job.  Feels good when you get it right.  There is learning curve with sourdough.  Just got to find out what works for you.  Just changing brands of flour can make a big difference.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2020)

Fantastic looking loaf! BIG LIKE!

I do love sourdough, but don't think I've got the patience to make the starter and keep it going. I do rustic Italian biga bread, which is a 1-7 day fermented dough that has a slightly sharp taste, just not as sharp as sourdough.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 27, 2020)

That's a mighty fine looking loaf, especially for you first try. Great job. 



CFLJOHN512 said:


> NEVER use bleached flour to make a starter



I would amend that to say NEVER use bleached flour for anything, but i suppose it has it's purpose in dainty cakes and such.


----------

